

Tinyrb: small Ruby VM inspired by Lua that's easy to understand and learn from - nickb
http://macournoyer.com/blog/2009/02/12/tinyrb/

======
ericb
Ruby without blocks is like fat-free bacon.

~~~
tptacek
Oh, I wouldn't go so far as to call it _evil_ , but yeah I agree it's not
exactly Ruby.

Using Lemon is an interesting choice. Our product is very parser-heavy, and
we've played with most of the mainstream libraries. I'm not sure what the win
is with Lemon over Racc.

------
critic
> It all started 2 weeks ago.

And I posted this 2 weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458663>

Coincidence?

